# New Osburn Matrix Product Line



## dafattkidd (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks like Osburn put out a new line of Matrix stove and insert. Matrix has the firebox of the Osburn 2000 (2.1 cf) with a modern aesthetic.

http://www.osburn-mfg.com/product.aspx?CategoId=1&Id=582




The stove has a steel box with a cast iron and soap stone top. Comes with a blower and ash drawer. It also has options for soapstone panels on the sides, and a fresh air kit.

http://www.osburn-mfg.com/product.aspx?CategoId=7&Id=583



The insert is a flush mount steel box with a cast iron surround. It has an optional projection kit, fire screen and fresh air kit. I really like the look of this unit.


They're offering $200 as I guess an introductory sale. I'd love to hear if anyone buys these units.

I like the modern look of both of these units. If they are constructed like my 2400i, I'm sure they are well built. I love the idea of storing/priming your next load of wood beneath the stove. As for the insert, I like the idea that the surround is cast iron. I would guess that would radiate a bit of heat. However one thing I love about my unit is the fact that it protrudes 8-9" into the room allowing a significant amount of heat to radiate even without the fan going. With the flush mount this is lost (I assume).

What's do you think?


----------



## Dunragit (Sep 1, 2012)

they look good


----------



## FyreBug (Sep 1, 2012)

I've had a lot of hands on this unit. Not as a user but as the mfg. We are upscaling Osburn in Quality and brand. You will see a lot more cast and soapstone coming from Osburn in the near future. 

As you've said, it's the same firebox as the 2000 so its proven. Both unit come standard with the blower and hidden from view. The insert blower is on rail and the stove control is at the front but hidden. The stove can have soapstone inserts as an option.


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome.  Looks good, fyrebug.  I was hoping to hear from you.  I thought I'd get more action with this thread.


----------



## etiger2007 (Sep 1, 2012)

I like both but really like the stove version with the soap stone panels better.


----------



## Grisu (Sep 1, 2012)

Love the appearance. Quite frankly if those would have been available when we bought ours we would given them a hard look for sure. Too bad that there seems to be no Osburn dealer in VT.


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 2, 2012)

I really like the looks of the insert, it would look great in my upstairs fireplace, its stone similar to the pic above.


----------



## Todd (Sep 2, 2012)

I like it. Usually I don't like that modern look but the soapstone gives it a little more pop.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 2, 2012)

They look quite nice.

Glad to hear that Osburn are upscaling. I have always felt that they could easily achieve a higher quality (it is already great). I am certain it will attract an entire new brand of clients!

Andrew


----------



## kallsop (Nov 14, 2012)

The insert looks awesome. I have the 2000 insert and putting in a flush fan is a nice option to have.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 14, 2012)

I forgot about this thread. I really like the look of that insert. I wonder if any members have these?


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 14, 2012)

^ my new display model should be coming in tomorrow


----------



## corey21 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice looking stove.


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 14, 2012)

I just installed mine about two weeks back... so far very pleased with it.  Still need to do the block off plate and put in some stone to fill the gap above the stove and across the back wall to the right of the fireplace.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice!  Good choice Jeff.  Is this your first woodburning unit?


----------



## etiger2007 (Nov 14, 2012)

Very cool,  she throwing heat pretty good?


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, first wood burner, about to go through the first winter in my first home 

Seems to be doing pretty well so far, although I have nothing to compare it to.  House is 1800 sq ft ranch... 40 outside, 70 in the main room with stove and 65 in the back bedroom.  One thing is for sure, these 1957 single pane windows have to go!


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 14, 2012)

Another thing on this stove/insert... I bought the fresh air kit as my chimney is only 16', and I have a pretty easy way to run it outside. I thought the idea of these things was to increase efficiency by using cold outside air for combustion rather than warm inside air you just heated.

Looking at where it mounts to the stove though, it's really not clear to me how it will work. Basically there's a knockout on the side of the stove and a flange that bolts on, then the ducting to outside. On the inside it just connects to the open bottom area beneath the firebox where the blower is mounted. While the air intake hole for the damper is down there too, seems like lots of outside air will be pulled into the blower.

Below is a picture of the bottom of the stove, through that bottom vent. It's a bit tough to see but the hole on the right is where the flange connects in from the ducting and that gray rectangle on the left is the blower. The air intake hole is right near where the damper control goes through the faceplate.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 14, 2012)

It is a very nice unit

Outside air kits simply allow for a dedicated source of combustion air to the stove. It helps prevent downdrafts and negative pressure issues with an air tight house (atleast that is my understanding lol).


----------



## jdp1152 (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the look of it.


----------



## Jon1270 (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought this insert too and, while I like the look of it, I'm not entirely thrilled. As you might expect, the flat front does reduce the surface area exposed to the room, which I suspect makes it more dependent on the fan than models that protrude. The intake and exhaust vents in the surround aren't very big either, which might compound that dependency. There's a big, obvious improvement in heat output when the fan is running, but the fan has only one speed and it's not quiet. The fan is in the bottom of the unit, between the inner and outer steel boxes. That's a tight squeeze, and to fit it in there they used a long, skinny squirrel-cage type blower. I suspect, but do not know, that the blower operates at a rather high RPM to make up for its small size. Mine is not perfectly balanced, and vibration is transferred to the bottom of the insert, which makes a continuous low-pitched pulsating hum, on top of the inevitable air movement noises. I can easily hear these noises from my bed on the next floor up, on the other side of the house. White noise does not help me sleep; I'd rather hear the occasional bird chirping outside or car going by, but this fan drowns all that out. The insert has been installed for only a few weeks, and I'm already wondering whether I can re-engineer it somehow to cut down the infernal racket. The room layout is not well-suited to a freestanding stove, but I'm kicking myself for not finding a way to make one work.  Aside from the fan, the build quality of the Matrix seems good; I wouldn't hesitate to go with the freestanding version.

FWIW, I do seem to be especially noise sensitive. My wife doesn't seem to mind the fan much at all. Also, this is my first woodburner so I am not in a position to compare it to other models.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 25, 2012)

Jon: perhaps a forum member, Fyrebug, will pitch in and be able to help remedy your noise/vibration issue. He works for SBI (parent company of Osburn)

Andrew


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 25, 2012)

We just installed the Enerzone version in our showroom, called the destination. It's a nice looking stove with SS panels. It has a nice price too, compared to other "modern" looking stoves. I'm a big fan of SBI Products, even though I don't have one, Yet.


----------



## etiger2007 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jon1270 said:


> I bought this insert too and, while I like the look of it, I'm not entirely thrilled. As you might expect, the flat front does reduce the surface area exposed to the room, which I suspect makes it more dependent on the fan than models that protrude. The intake and exhaust vents in the surround aren't very big either, which might compound that dependency. There's a big, obvious improvement in heat output when the fan is running, but the fan has only one speed and it's not quiet. The fan is in the bottom of the unit, between the inner and outer steel boxes. That's a tight squeeze, and to fit it in there they used a long, skinny squirrel-cage type blower. I suspect, but do not know, that the blower operates at a rather high RPM to make up for its small size. Mine is not perfectly balanced, and vibration is transferred to the bottom of the insert, which makes a continuous low-pitched pulsating hum, on top of the inevitable air movement noises. I can easily hear these noises from my bed on the next floor up, on the other side of the house. White noise does not help me sleep; I'd rather hear the occasional bird chirping outside or car going by, but this fan drowns all that out. The insert has been installed for only a few weeks, and I'm already wondering whether I can re-engineer it somehow to cut down the infernal racket. The room layout is not well-suited to a freestanding stove, but I'm kicking myself for not finding a way to make one work. Aside from the fan, the build quality of the Matrix seems good; I wouldn't hesitate to go with the freestanding version.
> 
> FWIW, I do seem to be especially noise sensitive. My wife doesn't seem to mind the fan much at all. Also, this is my first woodburner so I am not in a position to compare it to other models.


 
Was this professinally installed?  It sounds like the fan issue could be fixed.  Did you notify the dealer of this? What kind of burn times are you seeing with this unit?


----------



## Jon1270 (Nov 25, 2012)

No, it was a DIY install but it went smoothly and exactly according to the manual.  I did email Osburn a little while ago and was surprised that they responded right away, even though it's a Sunday.  The engineer(s) won't be in until tomorrow, though, so I'll have to wait to hear anything substantial.  I'll post any interesting feedback I might get from them.


----------



## Jon1270 (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh and the burn times question: not being an experienced woodburner, I'm not sure I know how to answer that question since there are so many variables.  It's also not all that cold yet here, so I've only fully loaded the insert once or twice.  I can say that I've been able to load it up before going to bed, choke of most of the air and by morning heat output will have fallen off considerably but there will still be enough coals to ignite a fresh load of wood.


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't found the fan to be super loud, but this is my first stove too so not sure what to expect.

I really wish there was a flange on the back of the stove so I could put an inline blower in the basement and run a duct up through the ash shoot and into the back of the stove. People do this with kitchen exhaust hoods and I think it would be a big improvement, however I'm not willing to risk my new stove or the insurance debacle that would result god forbid anything bad happened to a stove I modified.

I too have been able to get all night burns and end up with enough coals in the morning to start a fire. No real heat output by morning, but enough to get it going again. Still getting used to operating the stove... in the beginning I was scared of overfiring and was not letting it get hot enough. I've since got more comfortable and right now it's cooking along at 650


----------



## FyreBug (Nov 25, 2012)

Have our guys been able to get back to you about the noise issue? Blower fan noise is a subjective issue depending on the user.

Because the Matrix insert was designed for those who really like the minimalist and 'clean' look'. In order to achieve this design parameters regarding the blower have to be modified. I have not personally heard the new blower so cant comment.

The one thing I will mention is similar units on the market either do not have a blower or offer it as an option. So it seems the buyers for this type of units go mainly for the look which is not necessarily the case in your situation.

Finally, efficiencies and certifications have to be performed with the blower. Therefore, more cfm will not necessarily make the unit perform better since everything have to be balanced. But I'll try to find out more in your behalf.


----------



## Jon1270 (Nov 25, 2012)

FyreBug, I expect I'll hear something from Osburn tomorrow or soon thereafter.  I don't think the engineers / tech guys were in the office today.

I do understand that noise sensitivities vary, and I'm probably more sensitive than average.  I wasn't able to see or hear one of these before buying, as it's a new model and the local Osburn dealer hadn't even heard of it; nobody had one in a showroom near me.  When I searched this site for general information about insert fan noise, many commenters suggested that their stoves' fans were almost inaudible except at higher speeds, and quiet even then.  I made the illogical leap that since Osburn's products had a good reputation, the Matrix fan would probably be as quiet as any.  Not the clearest thinking on my part.  Without having actual experience with other inserts to refer to, my guess is that the Matrix is relatively noisy.  I think it's partly due to vibrations resonating in the outer steel cabinet, but mostly it's just air rushing through the blower itself, because it pulls a lot of air into a very small intake opening.  It's something like the air nozzles above airplane seats, or the exhaust of my woodshop dust collector (for which mufflers are available.  Hmmm.....); it's not loud the way your neighbor's party might be loud; it's just obvious and unrelenting.

Jeff, I think we've been going through very similar learning curves.  I even indulged in the same musings about a remote fan pushing air though the ash pit.  My first few burns were on the cool, smoky side, too.  I don't own an appropriate thermometer, but now that I've had some practice tonight's fire is throwing off a lot of heat.


----------



## timrcarter (Nov 30, 2012)

an off subject question. I have a osburn 45, and there use to be a white gasket like material in the tube in the firepot where the ignitor tube connects.  This material is gone now from my firepot.  The parts manual does not show this, can i use something else or can i get a part number?

thanks.


----------



## jeffesonm (Dec 1, 2012)

Hear anything from Osburn?  I actually noticed the sound I think you were referring to a few days back... it was like a hum/vibration from the bottom panel of the outer stove box.  When I reached through the bottom vent and put my hand on the bottom of the stove it would stop, and then begin again when I removed my hand.  Went away after a while.  Maybe it has something to do with the speed at which the fan turns?  Seems strange though as I thought it was just fixed speed.


----------



## Mike A (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeffesonm,
I also live in central-ish NJ. How do you like your Osburn?  I think it's a great design, but not much info on the web as it's fairly new.
Mike


----------



## jeffesonm (Dec 4, 2012)

So far I've been happy with it.  It's my first stove so I have no basis of comparison, but it has been working well.  I have a 1800 sq ft ranch and the Matrix is in an interior masonry fireplace right in the middle of the house.  The warm air circulates pretty well with just one fan blowing cold air from the bedrooms towards the stove.  When the temps drop down into the 20s as has happened during the past week, the stove struggles to keep the house warm.  I suspect this is more a function of the house than the stove though as it was built in 1957, has almost no insulation in the attic, all the windows are original single pane, vented uninsulated crawlspace under half the house, etc.  I was going to do blown cellulose in the attic at some point here but I also plan to put in central AC and was thinking I should get the ducting up in the attic first.


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 5, 2012)

When Osburn got back to me, they had me check to make sure some screws were tight and some gaskets were present. All was as it was supposed to be, but to check I had to remove the blower from the stove (easy and quick), which gave me the opportunity to play around with and examine it.

The first thing I noticed was that the blower itself is very quiet when operated outside the stove's air jacket, but becomes quite noisy when any obstruction is brought near the outlet. It seems that the rushing air part of the noise of the blower is mostly from turbulence within the blower itself, not in the insert's air jacket.

The next thing I noticed was that one end of the blower wheel was visibly off center, an obvious source of vibration. I did my best to measure the runout with rather primitive tools, relayed my findings to Osburn and was told it was at the limits of tolerance. The next day they shipped me a replacement blower. The replacement is noticeably better, but still vibrates a bit and creates some resonance in the bottom of the air jacket.

I suspect that the blower's manufacturing tolerances would be perfectly reasonable if it weren't being fastened to a big, flexible piece of sheet steel, but this design is especially unforgiving. The floor of my fireplace, on which the insert sits, is neither perfectly flat nor perfectly level. Leveling the insert using the supplied leveling screws lifts the back of the insert a bit off the hearth floor. The bottom of the air jacket has no stiffeners of any kind, so it's basically a drum head, with a subtly vibrating blower sitting on it. I'm not sure any affordable blower could run smoothly enough to avoid resonating that. I'm mulling over some ideas about how to dampen the drum. (Also, open to suggestions)

I want to give props to Osburn's customer service, which was extremely responsive and took my concerns very seriously. Even though my issues weren't fully resolved, this was one of the best CS experiences I've had in a long time.


----------



## jeffesonm (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update... glad to hear Osburn was at least helpful and responsive.

Maybe you could try slipping a thinlayer of Roxul between the stove and the floor of your fireplace?  It would involve maybe jacking up the stove or getting a few extra pairs of hands, but might fill up the space and provide some dampening.


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks, Jeff.  One of my ideas was similar; jack up the stove and goober a bunch of high-temp silicone underneath it.  Your material suggestion is distinctly less messy.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad to hear Osburn responded in a proper fashion. Props to a local company!

I second the motion of installing some roxul underneath. I think it's much better than silicone: if it does not work you can easily remove it.

Let us know how you make out

Andrew


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 6, 2012)

just installed our first Matrix insert- will post pics soon.

used 1/4" stove screws instead of the philips heads they supplied to mount the surround backer. Which is hard if you try to do it with the stove in the firebox like the instructions say....

overall quite impressed with fit and feel.
wish the blower was variable speed
wish it had longer leg levelers
removable flue collar that can connect from inside the stove would be nice as well


----------



## Mackj (Dec 6, 2012)

I am surprised no one has brought up a variable speed switch to adjust the fan speed, possibly making the noise more tolerable.  The blowers on my Brentwood are also annoying.  I was at the dealership the other day buying a new gasket, thats what he reccomended to me.  He offered to order one for me for about 80 bucks or he said I could take my chances on a cheaper one.  That price seems crazy to me.  My blowers have a heat sensor that will kick them on at 100, I also have a switch which I typically leave off because of the noise.  I turn them on occasionally to blow more heat into the room.  Any opinions welcome, maybe could help with the Osburn also.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 6, 2012)

Send those requests or comments to Osburn, I am certain they would appreciate the feedback!!

Andrew


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 6, 2012)

^ they have staff here, i'm sure they will get the feedback

ps, SBI- the wiring going to the on-off blower switch was all tangled up and frayed. i had to paint them so they would be less visible


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 6, 2012)

There are lots of praises here for others (Woodstock comes to mind) for being quick to respond to the "bugs" in a "new release".  I think SBI is a good company too, and perhaps they will chase that reputation, and fine tune this model in the next go round.  It is a pretty cool looking unit - bet it appeals to a pretty large audience - those with a more contemporary taste.   Lots of people come here for advice and opinions.  Stories around customer service experiences can make or break...


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I copied your comments and suggestions and forwarded them to our design and Q&A team. I'll let you know if they make it in the 'opportunity' pipeline.

Of interest, we asked John Gulland to re-write the section on wood burning for our manuals. For those of you who may not know, John is an icon in the wood burning industry and a great resource. He is behind the http://woodheat.org/index.php web site.

The Matrix was the first manual to incorporate his thoughts on wood burning. What do you think?


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 12, 2012)

timrcarter said:


> an off subject question. I have a osburn 45, and there use to be a white gasket like material in the tube in the firepot where the ignitor tube connects. This material is gone now from my firepot. The parts manual does not show this, can i use something else or can i get a part number?
> 
> thanks.


 
Sorry been away from the site for a while. Those little white gaskets are to seal around the ignitor so air does not leak and slow down the ignition cycle. A maintenance kit which has a bunch of those gaskets plus a few other is AC09189. Hope this helps.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 12, 2012)

FyreBug,
when installing the side metal panels on the fs matrix:
pretty tight fit! are the soapstone panels a tight fit as well?
considering upgrading the display model to soapstone side panels...

thanks!
Dave


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 12, 2012)

FyreBug said:


> Thanks guys, I copied your comments and suggestions and forwarded them to our design and Q&A team. I'll let you know if they make it in the 'opportunity' pipeline.
> 
> Of interest, we asked John Gulland to re-write the section on wood burning for our manuals. For those of you who may not know, John is an icon in the wood burning industry and a great resource. He is behind the http://woodheat.org/index.php web site.
> 
> The Matrix was the first manual to incorporate his thoughts on wood burning. What do you think?


 Bert; I believe it Was BeGreen in another thread that mentioned he was impressed (as am I) with the Matrix manual. If I remember correctly, he stated that it was one of the best he had read (and I believe he reads quite a few of them!)

Andrew


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 13, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:


> FyreBug,
> when installing the side metal panels on the fs matrix:
> pretty tight fit! are the soapstone panels a tight fit as well?
> considering upgrading the display model to soapstone side panels...
> ...


 
No, the soapstone panels slide right in. Dont drop them on a concrete floor when installing them as I did on one of them...


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 13, 2012)

FyreBug - this is a bit off topic - do you travel around Ontario in the fall with the SBI "tour" (the guys who do the early season displays / demo's /etc of their stove line)...?  Just wondering....


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 13, 2012)

My territory is SW Ontario, PA, OH, MI and part of IN. I just gave up NY and some of the Midwest - got new people on board.

I used to live in New Liskeard area when I was younger so I miss Northern Ontario.

Yes, we go visit dealers but its throughout the year not just the fall. Why, you wanted to go for a beer?


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 13, 2012)

FyreBug said:


> you wanted to go for a beer?


 
every opportunity  (and there's just not enough opportunities these days)...

I was pestering an SBI rep this fall about their stoves at the shop where I got mine - asking about changes to baffles (from brick to vermiculite, I believe), etc.  If I recall there was some confusion or missing details in the newer parts listing docs he had - he went to a lot of time and trouble, phone calls, etc to chase down the correct info and raise the issue with his contacts - before I left.  Reading your posts, just thinking it could have been one of those "small world" things.


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 14, 2012)

bag of hammers said:


> every opportunity  (and there's just not enough opportunities these days)...
> 
> I was pestering an SBI rep this fall about their stoves at the shop where I got mine - asking about changes to baffles (from brick to vermiculite, I believe), etc. If I recall there was some confusion or missing details in the newer parts listing docs he had - he went to a lot of time and trouble, phone calls, etc to chase down the correct info and raise the issue with his contacts - before I left. Reading your posts, just thinking it could have been one of those "small world" things.


 
Were you talking to Ron? Older gentleman? He's a great asset. He's the gentleman who designed all the Century wood stove line way back when they were known as Haught. He was one of the pioneer to design EPA wood rated stove more or less without lab. Lots of experience, trial and error, shoe string budget. He can tell many a story about the early days of EPA and the industry.


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 14, 2012)

FyreBug said:


> Were you talking to Ron? Older gentleman? He's a great asset. He's the gentleman who designed all the Century wood stove line way back when they were known as Haught. He was one of the pioneer to design EPA wood rated stove more or less without lab. Lots of experience, trial and error, shoe string budget. He can tell many a story about the early days of EPA and the industry.


 
Could have been - don't recall the name (can't recall what I had for breakfast most days) - nice guy in any case.  The "old timers" are definitely a wealth of knowledge.  Trial and error & shoe string budget is pretty much how I do everything - can really appreciate that.  Next time I happen by that store and the SBI guys are there I'll have to ask around...


----------



## Jon1270 (Dec 27, 2012)

I just want to add that my experience with the Matrix is improving. I traced most of the noise to a resonating heat shield that protects the blower from direct exposure to the bottom of the firebox, and improvised an extra attachment point to keep it from vibrating so vigorously. This reduced the annoying hum rather dramatically. I emailed Osburn with my solution, and was told that they're already working on a similar improvement. The occasional resonance I'm still hearing seems related to stove temperature. There are some ungasketed metal to metal connections between the blower and its mounting plate and heat shield, which may need a bit of padding or some extra screws, or both. But I'm extremely impressed with Osburn's responses to me around these noise issues, and optimistic they will iron out the bugs.



> Of interest, we asked John Gulland to re-write the section on wood burning for our manuals. For those of you who may not know, John is an icon in the wood burning industry and a great resource. He is behind the http://woodheat.org/index.php web site.
> 
> The Matrix was the first manual to incorporate his thoughts on wood burning. What do you think?


 
I like the manual a lot, especially as it describes the everyday rhythms of loading, firing and cleaning out a wood stove. As a newbie woodburner, I wish it said a little more about operating the stove near its design limits. Woodheat.org has an article arguing that stove thermometers are unnecessary. Accordingly, the Matrix manual doesn't seem to mention thermometer use, but also doesn't define overfiring or describe what it looks like. As the weather gets colder and I want to get as much heat from the stove as possible, I find that I don't know how to tell whether I could safely turn up the heat, or whether doing so might sacrifice efficiency, or whether I'm already pushing my luck.


----------



## etiger2007 (Dec 27, 2012)

I think they should release a dvd to show the proper loading techniques, proper air adjustment, what an over fire looks like and how to deal with it, what good secondary burn looks like and so on with whatever stove you have.  Seems like it would solve a lot questions.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just wanted to add that my burn times have increased substantially as I've learned how to use the insert.  Last night I loaded it tightly with mixed hardwoods, N-S, at about 9:00 or 9:15.  At 9:45 I was in bed.  When I got up around 5:30 there were still some recognizably log-shaped coals in back, and it was still putting out a meaningful amount of heat -- enough to keep the large living room comfortable, thought the rest of the house was getting a little chilly.  Outdoor temps went down to about 10F last night.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad to hear that you have started to master the art of burning in your insert! It always takes a while t o learn a stove/insert inside and out. Heck, I still learn on mine and I have had it for 3 years!

It sounds like you had a proper overnight burn!

Andrew


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 3, 2013)

> It sounds like you had a proper overnight burn!


 
It does look that way, and it's very satisfying. 

All the wood I'm burning was purchased very recently, because this is my first year with a woodburner of any sort.  It's reasonably dry, but the MC varies and some pieces are a little damper than I know is ideal.  I'm looking forward to next winter, when I'll be able to see what it's like with fully-seasoned wood.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 3, 2013)

Great news!

A sound piece of advice that everybody on this forum passes along: start hoarding wood. It's like money in the bank! I would rather have 10 cords of wood and only need 3 (with the opportunity to sell a couple) than to be short and/or have wet wood.

Andrew


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not normally prone to hoarding, but I do find it extremely difficult to pass up anything that seems like an unusually good deal. In the past that hasn't been a big problem because the things I've opportunistically acquired have been relatively small.  But free firewood is hard to look away from, and I've brought home a couple of cords of it, a quarter-cord or less at a time because that's how much my car can carry.  I am pretty much out of places to put it, and still more presents itself and is hard to pass up...


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome to the "wood hoarders club"! You seem to be going down the right path! I am the same way. I have about 10 cords on my property now. 6 of which is hardwood.

Andrew


----------

